# Previously frozen brisket still slightly frozen. Help!!



## crazykidbig58 (Jul 1, 2017)

I bought a 5 lb flat and froze it to bring on a trip. I let it thaw in the fridge for two days and when I pulled it out this morning to rub it down, it was still partially frozen. It sat out for about 25 min while my smoker was coming up to temp, but when I put it in and put the meat probe in it, it was about 27 degrees. Is this an issue? It's only my second brisket and it's for my inlaws, so I want it to come out as good as possible.


----------



## WillRunForQue (Jul 1, 2017)

It's fine, a flat should have no trouble getting to 140 in 4 hours even starting a little frozen.  Enjoy your brisket!


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Jul 1, 2017)

I hope so! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2017)

I have had the same thing happen to me.

It will be fine.

Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 1, 2017)

The microwave oven can help.

First of all, it is a complete myth and totally incorrect that microwave ovens "heat from the inside out." They do no such thing: the outside get hot first (do a roast and the inside will be pink and the outside will be done, just like always).

However ...

Most microwave ovens have a "defrost" feature that pulses the microwave energy on and off, and lets the heat being generated near the surface of the meat migrate inward before the surface gets hot enough to start cooking.

You probably already have the meat in the smoker, but if this happens again, put it in the microwave, using the defrost setting, for at least 20-30 minutes, while the smoker is coming up to temp. I think you will find that this will mostly solve the problem.

This microwave defrost technique is also useful if you are going to do a relatively low temperature smoke (i.e., you set the smoker temperature to something well below the common 225 degree F setting) and are worried about having the meat spend too much time in the "danger zone" of 40-140. By pre-heating using the defrost, you won't begin to actually cook the outside, but you can get the meat from the 35 degree temperature of the fridge to something closer to room temperature.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Jul 1, 2017)

As I6Quer mentioned, no problem whatsoever. Hit 140 within 2 hours and I wrapped it in some foil at 165. Stalled till about 170-172, then it heated up pretty fast from 172 to 195. It's been foiled in a towel for about an hour. Going to let it go another hour and then pull that puppy out and slice it up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Jul 1, 2017)

So the brisket was pretty tough. Any idea why? I cooked at 250 in my MES 30


----------



## cksteele (Jul 1, 2017)

crazykidbig58 said:


> So the brisket was pretty tough. Any idea why? I cooked at 250 in my MES 30


if you pulled it at 195  its a little  low usually i find around 200-203  degree mark is when a brisket is done. but  also go by feel pick it up if it feels tight  keep cooking it  if it  feels  soft  in your hands its probably done


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Jul 2, 2017)

Would 5 to 8 degrees of temp really make that much of a difference though?


----------



## cksteele (Jul 3, 2017)

cksteele said:


> if you pulled it at 195  its a little  low usually i find around 200-203  degree mark is when a brisket is done





crazykidbig58 said:


> Would 5 to 8 degrees of temp really make that much of a difference though?


yes you'd be surprised   but when you mean tough  do you mean  not tender or was it dry ?  if you had a choice or select brisket  vs a prime the choice and select  are lower grades which just mean lower quality that could have also been why it was tough


----------

